# Autostart



## JJK3 (20. Nov 2012)

Hallo

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee wie man eine .jar in den Autostart kopiert (Stichwort Dateien in Ordner kopieren für die man Admin-Rechte benötigt)??????????????????

Oder ist es irgendwie anders realisierbar mein Programm bei Windows Start zu starten???

(Wenn jmd. ne Idee hat das ganze cross-plattform zu realisieren, wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar!!!!!)

Grüße JJK3


----------



## FArt (20. Nov 2012)

1. Frage: Käse
2. Frage: erst mal Google
3. Frage (na ja, war ja keine Frage): schwer


----------



## JJK3 (20. Nov 2012)

Also danke für deine Antwort aber...

1. Hä, geht das und wenn ja wie??
2. Poste doch mal die Möglichkeit die du bei google gefunden hast ich hab nichts gefunden!!!!!
3. Käse


----------



## FArt (20. Nov 2012)

1. Käse bedeutet übersetzt: dein Ansinnen führt zu nichts, auf jeden Fall nicht zu dem vermutlich gewünschten Ergebnis
2. Google mit "java autostart" bringt scheinbar Ergebnisse, denen man nachgehen kann
3. Autostart und cross-platform... na ja... hier stimme ich dir zu und korrigiere meine Antwort "schwer" zu "Käse"


----------



## JJK3 (20. Nov 2012)

Und jetzt deine Idee mein Problem zu lösen!?

Wie macht man das mit dem Registry Eintrag z.B. das dann bei jedem User Login dieser Pfad Aufgerufen wird::
HKCU(HKEY_CURRENT_USER)\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Aber wie schreibe ich mein Programm da rein?????????????

:bahnhof:

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Spacerat (20. Nov 2012)

die Verknüpfung zu einer Batch-Datei, die die .jar startet nach 
[c]C:\\Benutzer\Benutzername\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Startmenü\Programme\Autostart[/c]
kopieren.


----------



## JJK3 (20. Nov 2012)

Versteh ich nicht!!

Wo muss das hin???


[EDIT]Ach so, hab wohl nicht richtig gelesen....
Das geht, ist mir aber zu "manuel" wollt das gern machen ohne das 08/15 User sich den Kopf darüber zerbrechen muss das es einen Autostart Ordner gibt!!!! (Wusst ich bis vor nem Jahr oder so auch nicht)

Noch ne Frage: 
Kann man eine .jar sich selbst verschieben lassen???[/EDIT]

Danke


----------



## JJK3 (21. Nov 2012)

OKAY

Ich habs herausgefunden und schreibe es jetzt für alle anderen einmal auf!!!

Der Pfad den Spaceerat über mir aufgeschrieben hat der existiert so nicht!!!!

Deswegenkommt man auch nicht an ihn heran!!!!!

Der richtige Pfad ist (hier in einer File in die man so etwas hereinkopieren/verschieben kann):

File autostart = new File(System.getProperty("user.home")+"/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Windows/Start Menu/Programs/Startup/");


----------



## FArt (21. Nov 2012)

Ganz schön viele Ausrufezeichen für jemanden, der vor wenigen Postings Google noch nicht richtig bedienen konnte oder wollte.

Falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast: an dieser Aufgabe (besonders cross-platform) sind schon viele gescheitert. Nicht weil es besonsers schwer wäre, sondern weil man sich hier auf betriebssystemspezifische Informationen verlässt, die (gerade unter Windows) oft auch noch einer Sonderbehandlung unterliegen. Diese Inforamtionen sind nicht spezifiziert und können sich von Version zu Version ändern. Wer hier nicht in die Wartungshölle kommen möchte, lässt in der Regel die Finger davon.

Wenn es eine allgemeine, offizielle Schnittstelle gibt um so was zu realisieren, findet man sie mit einer geeigneten Suchmaschine und mit Hilfe der Doku.


----------



## JJK3 (24. Nov 2012)

So gehts auf Windows 7 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn ich herausfinde wie es in Apple geht, schreib ich hier auch rein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn jemand anders weiß wie es in Apple oder Linux geht...   Bitte auch hier posten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DANKE

P.S.: :lol:

P.P.S.: Mein "Ansinnen" hat zu etwas geführt!!


----------



## Spacerat (24. Nov 2012)

@Admins: Ich glaub' wir brauchen ein Ausrufezeichen-Limit pro User. :lol:


----------



## trääät (24. Nov 2012)

"autorun" ... oder besser gesagt "user-logon autostart" ist nicht nur unter windows ne sehr lustige sache da es wirklich von Win 1 bis Win 8 KEINEN einheitlichen standard gibt ... und man somit wirklich erstmal die os-version checken müsste um zu entscheiden wo was hinkommt ...
außerdem gibt es dann noch das problem der i18n die es bis einschließlich NT5.2 so nicht gibt ...
beispiel : unter einem XP-system heißt der physische ordner im dateisystem wirklich "Dokumente und Einstellungen" in der DE-version ... in der US-version heißt dieser aber physisch "Documents and Settings" ...

seit Vista NT6.0 wurde etwas shadowing-ähnliches eingeführt ...

z.b. heißt der ordner physisch grundsätzlich "Users" ... egal ob DE oder US version ... lediglich der Explorer zeigt den namen in i18n an ... das merkt man spätestens wenn man ein terminal öffnet ...

auch kann man sich nicht auf die system-variablen verlassen ... denn auch diese gibt es in der jetzigen form so erst seit NT5.0/NT5.1 ... in Win 4 (also 9x reihe) gab es diese so nicht ... mal ganz abgesehen von Services (gut .. gabs zwar unter NT4 .. aber sowas hatte ja kein normaler user auf seinem heim-rechner) ...

du kannst dich also auf nichts verlassen ... egal ob du n batch-script in den autostart-ordner packst , in der registry im logon-run einträgst oder (wie ich) tools nutzt um java-programme als services laufen zu lassen (natürlich höhere rechte) ... du musst es wirklich für jede zielplattform anpassen ...


und unter unix wird das ganze noch lustiger ...
sofern du nicht wirklich vorhast einen deamon zu starten was über INIT.D gehen würde müsstest du dich mit den verschiedenen anzeige-servern wie z.b. X11 befassen ... und dann noch mit den darauf laufenden window-managern wie KDE oder Gnome ...
alleine auf grund der vielzahl an kombinationen dürfte es schwer sein wirklich alles abzudecken ...
und beachte : einige user bauen sich ihre systeme auch selbst und werfen dann z.b. sowas wie autostart gleich raus ... dann gehts gar nicht ...

und MAC sollte es wie man apple eigentlich kennt eine einheitliche lösung geben ... wobei das auch nicht wirklich mit dem autostart von windows vergleichbar ist sondern eher sowas wie n system-dienst wäre ... zumindest so die erklärung eines befreundeten mac-users ...


aber grundsätzlich sollte man sich fragen : WAS hat JAVA im AUTOSTART des OS zu suchen ? gut ... wie gesagt ... ich verwende selbst eigene software über dienste die dadurch über hohe admin-rechte verfügen um die restriktion von windows selbst auszuhebeln ...
aber normale 0-8-15 user können damit nichts anfangen ... zu mal es hohe sicherheitsrisiken mit sich bringt und teilweise rechte erfordert ... die man mal eben so nem wildfremden java-code in der regel NICHT gibt ...


----------

